# PNY 8800GT 512mb $230 & EVGA 8800GTS 320mb $190



## pumaking

I have 1 PNY 8800GT for sale brand new only 1 week old. Arrived on the 13th of Dec. Only used for 1day, thought card was defective because of low performance turns out my cpu and ram is bottlenecking it severly 

I also have a EVGA 8800GTS stock clock 320mb. Owned for about 5months definatly a great card. 


Im looking for $230 Shipped for the PNY 8800GT and $190 shipped for the EVGA 8800GTS.

I take paypal

Reason for selling I thought the PNY was defective so I bought 2 BFG 8800GT got the same low performance results in SLI and seperate.

So Im keeping the 2 BFG's and selling the other 2.


8800GT































8800GTS


----------



## INTELCRAZY

I am just wondering if EVGA's step-up program works for cards bought 'second-hand'?


----------



## pumaking

No it doesnt and step up program is effective 90days after purchased so even if you could transfer the step up expired already.


----------



## Cleric7x9

that is a great deal, great prices, if i had not just bought an 8800GT i definitely would buy it. but i dont think you will have a problem selling them.


----------



## Iluvpenguins

why didn't you return the first 8800GT if you thought it was defective?


----------



## pumaking

No sense in losing 3 weeks just to find out that the card was fine. The BFG were in stock at my local best buy. The original game plan was to pick 2 up and test it to see if something else was causing the problem. If it turned out the PNY was defective than we wouldnt be here as it would of been RMA'd and returned the BFG to best buy. Well the BFG was performing the same so that pretty much nixed the thought it was the card and more of a bottleneck on my system.

Since I found out the card is fine I would just sell the PNY since Newegg wont give me a refund as its one of those 30-day no refund type deals. Since I got the BFG's at employee discount I might as well keep them. So my loss will be someones gain.


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks for the offer on the GT  I'm sure these will sell in no time!


----------



## pumaking

I dont want to rush anyone who is interested. Im leaving for South America tomorrow and wont be back till Jan 5. So unless someone pays today I wont be able to ship till Jan 6.


----------



## Geoff

You are in the states correct?


----------



## pumaking

Yup Boca Raton, FL 33433


----------



## Geoff

Alright, just wanted to make sure that you werent in the UK because of shipping.

I would like to get a new video card, although I really don't need to, but hopefully someone else will grab it.  I know they are selling on eBay for a pretty penny though.


----------



## pumaking

I rather give the discount to our members than post it on ebay and lose $20-$30 to ebay. Selling it privately will benefit the buyer and seller, as I get most of the money, and the buyer gets its at a cheaper price. For me to walk away with $230 on ebay I'd have to charge $250+

But Ebay will be the choice when I come back.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Never mind, sorry.

Didn't realize you were leaving on a vacation. I wouldn't want to buy today. 



Thanks anyways.


----------



## zer0_c00l

today the deadline till jan? really want that gts..for a good sli i have the same one  darn i know the gt is better but what the hell two gts will do..lol


----------



## pumaking

Well until 8:00AM EST tomorrow sunday. 

I really dont like putting a deadline but it you want it shipped out and to receive it this week I have to get the package out by 8:00am tomorrow morning.


----------



## nexolus

^what manufacturer


----------



## Geoff

nexolus said:


> ^what manufacturer


I'm sorry to the OP, I wasn't paying attention to the category this was in.  My previous post will be deleted.

(I believe it's either PNY or BFG)


----------



## pumaking

Hey guys here from South America. Having a great time will post pics later in the off topic forum when we get home.


Anyways the 8800GT I am selling is a PNY. And the 8800GTS is by EVGA.

the BFG's are the ones Im keeping.


----------



## hermeslyre

pumaking said:


> Hey guys here from South America. Having a great time will post pics later in the off topic forum when we get home.



Ooh, looking forward to that man! I love pictures of people going to places I want to go! Ahhhh. 

I would so be on this deal, if only I had all the money saved up. X-mas hasn't netted me much, but whatever, I can wait alittle while longer. Good luck with the sell.


----------



## AznPride83

Still selling? Trades? I'll trade you a samsung upstage phone for sprint, no service. Like new condition. I could include some cash if the phones not worth as much. If intrested shoot me a PM for pics.


----------



## SirKenin

I'm interested in the PNY 8800GT.  PM me.


----------



## AznPride83

Gah when is this guy gona log on.


----------



## Jabes

hes gonna be back on the 5th I think


----------



## AznPride83

Wow that's a long vacation


----------



## newguy5

lol


----------



## pumaking

Its not that long of a vacation it was 2 weeks. Anyways I will be back tomorrow around 1-2pm EST. We went to a different city so I didnt have internet capabilities and I didnt feel like paying for it at the local internet cafe  anyways see you guys tomorrow.


----------



## pumaking

Aight guys im back. No trades will reply to pm's


----------



## pumaking

ALL cards are sold.


----------



## SirKenin

crap.. I got busy and forgot all about it, even after we spoke.  lol.  Sorry, but glad you sold them.  Awesome


----------

